# "The Future of US Special Operations"



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2013)

Title of a new study from the CFR.

http://www.cfr.org/national-security-and-defense/future-us-special-operations-forces/p30323



> ...the strategic vision for special operations forces has not kept pace with the growing demands for their skills. Most people—and, indeed, many policymakers—associate the special operations forces with secret nighttime raids like the one that targeted Osama bin Laden: tactical operations against a particular individual or group. The abilities of special operations forces, however, extend much further, into military training, information operations, civil affairs, and more. As the United States shifts its focus from war fighting to building and supporting its partners, Robinson argues, it will become critical to better define these strategic capabilities and ensure that special operations forces have the staffing and funding to succeed. Robinson further calls on the Pentagon to remove bureaucratic and operational obstacles to cooperation among the special operations forces of each service, and between special and conventional forces. She also recommends that all special operations forces commands work to develop a pipeline of talented, motivated officers with expertise in these issues, and that the role of civilian leadership in budget and operational oversight be reinforced.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 2, 2013)

SOFREP has weighed in on this report (http://sofrep.com/19477/a-response-to-linda-robinsons-future-of-sof/).  From an outsider perspective, it's very interesting to read.  Unfortunately, as an outsider I have no relevant opinion.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2013)

I find it interesting that cfr.org is blacklisted on our network. Kind of funny to me...


----------

